# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Rrefe nje ngjarje qe e ke perjetuar nga afer ose ke qene protagonist.

## DYDRINAS

Rrefe nje ngjarje qe e ke perjetuar nga afer ose qe ke qene protagonist dhe qe nuk e harron kurre.

Bie fjala nje aksident, nje vjedhje, nje vrasje, nje rrembim, nje feste, nje koncert etj.

----------


## Boy

Para pak ditesh pash nje te vdekur pertoke, e kishte shtypur makina. E fresket fare.

----------


## PINK

Ishte nje dite e vranet, dhe me re. Frynte nje ere e lehte. Vendosem te shkonim ne plazh. Pasi arritem, nuk prita me. Oqeani perballe, madheshtore, dhe dallget qe perplaseshin fuqishem ne breg me therrisnin- Eja, futu dhe ti. 
Nuk prita me. Ec e ec, deri ne thellesi. Aty e kuptova, qe kisha shkuar larg. Befas, degjoj te me therrasin. Kthej koken, dhe shoh ne breg kalimtaret e rastit qe ma benin me dore. Mendova, c'kane keto me mua? Nuk dua te dal. Uji, oqeani ishte e imja per ate moment. E gjitha, me gjithe pasurite brenda. 
Fillova te notoj ne drejtim te kundert, kur befas shikoj dicka qe vinte, notonte furishem drejt meje. Ferkova syte mire, dhe cte shoh- Peshkaqen , 2 metra i gjate, me dhembet si sharre e te mprehur mire. Vinte ne drejtimin tim me nje shpejtesi sketerre, me gojen hap!

Kthej koken perseri nga bregu, dhe per cudi asnjeri aty. Me kapi frika. Fillova te notoja me shpejtesi. Zemra perpelitej aty brenda nga frika, gati sa te  shperthente jashte. Aty u kujtova, qe kisha me vete nje ... 

vazhdon me vone. Se po me bie dera. lol.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

pastaj beri pak ............lol

----------


## Adna

Si cdo njeri edhe une kam perjetu ngjarne te mira dhe jo te mira. Tani me erdhi ne mend, nje e luftes nKS.

Kishim 2-3 dite qe ishim ne mal shuume njerëz,  disa kishin bo tenda prej najlloni e disa ishim ne rimorkio gjithashtu te mbulume me najllon.  Ne ate rimorkio ku isha flenim  afer 30 (gra, dhe femije) naten qe shkoi nuk pata mund me flejt  hic, se ishte teper, teper ngushte. 
E te nesërmen ushtria serbe filloi me gju ne ate pjese ku ishim ne, edhe burrat pane qe  tankse etj.  jane nis ne drejtim tone  dhe jane afer.
Njerëzit i lane tendat e gjithçka edhe fillun me ik malit,  :ngerdheshje:  eee une nuk e di u tregova me e mençura apo me budallaqja lol,........... isha e vdekur per gjume, menova qe skam force te iki malit, do te futem ne rimorkio te mbulohem mire me batanije e ckadoqofte qe mos te dukem  edhe te flej, menova nuk me gjejne ishallah, ata kur vijne shohin qe ska njeri, nuk do tfillojne cdo tend ta kontrollojne, e din qe nuk ia mban kujt  te rri aty : P

Edhe kshtu hypa u mbulova mire, nejta nje kohe  ashtu tu prit cka po ndodh, dikur me kishte marr gjumi. Kur jane kthy njerëzit e tendave shuume vone, me kane gjete aty.

E ushtria nuk erdhen, alarm  i rrem ishte kan. (kishin pas shku tjeter kah per fat). :Lulja3:

----------


## smokkie

Ne Gusht gotita lehte nje kalimtar (une me makine), kalimtari kishte vete fajin se doli papritur ne rruge, i dukej vetja superman.
Kalimtari doli nga spitali per 2 ore kurse une qendrova 6 ore ne polici.
Pastaj pulici me kerkoi 2.5 mil lek te vjetra per "te mare makinen dhe patenten brenda dites" perndryshe "ceshta do shkoje ne prokurori".
Une nuk pranova dhe ika per pushime.
Pas 1 jave erdha, mora vendim per leshim sendi nga prokuroria, vajta te parkingu pulicise, pagova nja 100.000 lek te vjetra per parking (10.00 lek nata) dhe mora makinen.
Kaq
Ose nje tjeter.
Po kaloja sot (prape me makine!), pulici nxori lepirsen dhe ndalova.
Erdhi pulici dhe me pyeti "ckemi, jeni lodhur, merzitur?"
Jemi lodhur thashe une, merzitur jo.
Mire tha, ik.

----------

